# Job Interview & A Few Questions



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 30, 2004)

*Last week I had a first interview at one of our local hospitals for a health tech position, this wasn't exactly what I was looking for, but it sure would get my foot in the door. Wish me luck. I'm hoping for a second interview soon. I will keep you posted.

I also have a few questions for those of you that are volunteer firefighters. I have only been on the department a few months, have attended all training sessions and meetings, responded to a few medical calls, and have done a little "stand-by" duty at a few functions. Last week was my first real structure fire training. After sitting in a controlled burn for approximately 25 minutes, and crawling thru the building on my hands and knees....I found I had quite a bit of difficulty getting into an upright position (bunker gear was soaked, our airpacks are the older---very heavy---type). I had to search with my hands (as we couldn't see due to the smoke) to find something on the wall I could grab ahold of to get up.

I addressed this strength issue with both my Lt. and my husband and have begun a training program that includes lots of exercises for upper body strength, as well as squats, leg extensions, etc. Does anyone have specific advice for this? Being female here is a slight disadvantage (upper body strength wise) for me, but I can work on that with exercise. 

Are there any specific exercises I haven't mentioned that will help? Do any of you have tips or guidance on anything I haven't thought of? One thing I've discovered is this hands-on training sure cured my insomnia! I was zonked that night!  

Have a great week everyone!*


----------



## MMiz (Aug 31, 2004)

Congrats on the job interview!

I'm sure others on the board can give you some tips, I think your issue is a relatively common one.

Best of luck!


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 31, 2004)

*A second interview has been scheduled for this Friday (9-3-04) at 9:00 AM, wish me luck!*


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 31, 2004)

As another female firefighter, in order to be the best you can be for your community and your fellow firefighters, you need to be in the best shape you can.  

I went through my hands on classes for my Firefighter One hands on classes and kicked, crawled, pushed, and pulled my way through it.  It was tough, but I did it, and was so proud of myself because like you I had an older, larger Scott tank than most of the other students.  One guy pulled me aside and said "you must be really tough - i don't know how you do it - my tank is half the size of yours and it's killing me!".  I was in great shape when I did the hands on, because all through my classroom sessions the guys in my department were treating me with kidd gloves and giving me the opinion that they expected me to fail because I was female.  I showed them!

BTW, after the hands on, I found out I have a broken vertebrae and 3 collapsed discs...  and I still kicked butt!

Just keep chugging away at personal fitness, and know your limitations so you don't hurt yourself.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Sep 1, 2004)

*WOW! Good for you, congratulations! Thank you so much for replying. I am starting off not being in the best shape I could be, I need to drop some weight and get back in shape! I'm working on it! It's nice to have a good example to follow, such as yours. I've already lost 20 pounds since I joined the department in mid-June. I've only been on a serious exercise program for a little while, so it will take some time to see the benefits from it. I just want to be able to function with my co-volunteers. I can do this! They voted me in, they believe I can do this, being an EMT helped a bit, now I need to show them I can do the rest. Thanks!*


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 1, 2004)

You sound like you're very determined, so you will be fine.  Just keep it up.  Sometimes you don't see the benefits right away, but you'll start to notice them when you least expect it.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Sep 10, 2004)

*Just an update! I got the job at the hospital-------unit secretary, moniter tech, health tech---------I have to be in training for 6 weeks to learn to read EKG strips. Thanks all for the advice. I will maintain my EMT-B vollie position with the fire department, as well....thanks also for the advice regarding strength and fitness. I've taken it to heart and am working out! Firefighter II class starts at the end of this month. Have a super weekend everyone. Take care.*


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 11, 2004)

I can tell you that you have a leg up on one female in my class. She passed out. I was in class with an MD and the two of us ended up working her. The Doc started a line while I bagged her. (Her resps were almost 46) The bus showed up and the medic stepped out and gave us his truck. 

If you can do better than her, I take a working job with you any day.



Zachary Krier
NRFF/PAEMT-B


----------



## MMiz (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MariaCatEMT_@Sep 10 2004, 03:07 PM
> * Just an update! I got the job at the hospital-------unit secretary, moniter tech, health tech---------I have to be in training for 6 weeks to learn to read EKG strips. Thanks all for the advice. I will maintain my EMT-B vollie position with the fire department, as well....thanks also for the advice regarding strength and fitness. I've taken it to heart and am working out! Firefighter II class starts at the end of this month. Have a super weekend everyone. Take care. *


 CONGRATS ON GETTING THE JOB!

You don't by any chance need an assistant do you?  <_<


----------

